

Boston $uck$ - DigitalBoB12
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/boston_uck_Pa4wODtaZwq6Fn5TTlZlrJ

======
Umalu
A fine example of parochial thinking. Point is NY tech funding surpassed New
England's, so, naturally, New England sucks. Of course, by this logic, Silicon
Valley tech funding surpassed New York's, so, naturally, New York sucks.

Can't we all get along?

